# Took delivery of our SWF 15 needle!



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Note: EMB = Embroidery

Ok, so the Korean translation to English isn't so good. Who reads the manuals anyway? 

We took delivery of our new Embroidery machine, set it up and started printing designs on it. We only need to sell 500 garments to pay for this puppy. Not a bad return on investment!

Some notes on EMB stuff. 
1. The equipment is 25 years behind the times for technology
2. The technology employed beats anything manual
3. The advanced digitizing software is aw-sum!
4. The equipment is heavy!!!
5. You can make $19 or more per garment with embroidery (retail sales)
6. EMB digitizing software is expen$$$ive
7. If you know anything about computers you can do embroidery
8. You need good eyesight or a magnifier to re-thread an EMB machine


I will take some pics when we get the digitizing software. We have been practicing with the equipment for now and have reduced our thread breaks nearly to zero along with other problems without even going to a training class. 

We take delivery on a DTG printer in a week so stand by....


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations Fred. Good decision on getting your own digitizing software vs. outsourcing them. With enough practice and some experience (i.e. learning from your/others peeps mistakes), you'll find that digitizing is actually enjoyable. I remember the first time I tried digitizing on my own and watching intently as the machine sew my design. Makes one feel good when you are able to create something. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

binki said:


> Note: EMB = Embroidery
> 
> We took delivery of our new Embroidery machine, set it up and started printing designs on it.
> 
> I will take some pics when we get the digitizing software.


Must be really new machine! One of those all-in-one machines.
Never heard of a Embroidery machine that also prints! 
Really like to see pictures of that.

Have fun!

M


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

PrintMonkey said:


> Must be really new machine! One of those all-in-one machines.
> Never heard of a Embroidery machine that also prints!
> Really like to see pictures of that.
> 
> ...


yuppers! We will get pics of the 'prints' asap.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We have a 4-head and 6-head SWF. Love'em. The cost is good and the machines are great. The hat attachments are easy and if the digitizing is tight the embroidery runs are fast with minimal if any thread breaks.
Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new machine!! Good luck. .... JB


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats! Sounds like fun.



binki said:


> 1. The equipment is 25 years behind the times for technology


Didn't understand this statement.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Congrats! Sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't understand this statement.


 
With all the advances in technology the embroidery machines still use the 3.5" floppy is the main source of transferring images to the machine. The one we have has a usb input but it will only work with FAT16 file systems so I can only use a 32Mb max flash drive formatted as FAT16. 

Pretty lame.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

binki said:


> With all the advances in technology the embroidery machines still use the 3.5" floppy is the main source of transferring images to the machine. The one we have has a usb input but it will only work with FAT16 file systems so I can only use a 32Mb max flash drive formatted as FAT16.
> 
> Pretty lame.


Really? That's unbelievable. What's a 3.5" floppy?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Really? That's unbelievable. What's a 3.5" floppy?


 
Have you seen the movie TRON? It was obsolete before that movie came out....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

binki said:


> Have you seen the movie TRON? It was obsolete before that movie came out....


Have I seen it? It is one of the best movies ever. A documentary, right?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Have I seen it? It is one of the best movies ever. A documentary, right?


Pretty much. Having been in the software development industry for nearly 20 years it is amazing how many unskilled and flat out bad programmers/analysts/managers there are out there taking home good money and never producing anything. 

I am amazed at how a company like party poker/yahoo games/etc. can host 80,000 concurrent users on disparate machines all over the world with secure connections and real time connectivity and most shops can't get 2 numbers to add up in a simple program or get performance with 20 users in the same building.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

binki said:


> Pretty much. Having been in the software development industry for nearly 20 years it is amazing how many unskilled and flat out bad programmers/analysts/managers there are out there taking home good money and never producing anything.
> 
> I am amazed at how a company like party poker/yahoo games/etc. can host 80,000 concurrent users on disparate machines all over the world with secure connections and real time connectivity and most shops can't get 2 numbers to add up in a simple program or get performance with 20 users in the same building.


Dude, you are preaching to the choir. Where I work, over the last few years we have hired so many programmers, you'd think they were on the endangered species list. What have they done? Nothing. Yet they still get paid 6 figures and control the direction of the company. Not only that but they have this elitist mentality and are the worse to deal with.


----------

